# Penzance and area: chat, things to do and more



## Thora (Feb 8, 2009)

What's it like?  What's there to do?  If I stayed there what other interesting places could I go to bearing in mind I don't drive?


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2009)

You are at least twenty years too late. All we have to offer these days are mobile phone shops, Poundstretcher and a pointless water feature. There is no entertainment beyond throwing things at the gulls and moaning about how much better it used to be.

Go to Camborne instead


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2009)

There's a Wetherspoons. I had a nice treacle pudding in it.


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

Wrong 'un central, imo.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 8, 2009)

it has pirates!~


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2009)

The pirates have moved to Truro


----------



## Thora (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm... doesn't sound promising.  Where is nice in Cornwall then?


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2009)

Penzance


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

OK: ST Michael's Mount is nice if you've not been before and the weather's nice. It's a bit shit if it's pissing down and it's been pissing down a lot here lately. A walk along the beach from there back to PZ is nice if, again, it's not raining.

The Dock's a nice pub at the bottom of Chapel Street opposite the, erm, dock. Most of the pubs on Chapel St are alright, really, although The Admiral Benbow's a bit naff with the smuggler on the roof and all that. The Union sometimes literally has tumbleweeds blowing through it. The Turk's Head's good for Sunday Dinner and proper Olde Worlde atmosphere. I used to live in a house that had it's own door to the beer garden here. It was the happiest time of my life. 

Not having a car down here is a big drawback I'm afraid, Thora. Public transport is practically non-existent in the Winter and most of the beauty spots around here (and there are lots of them) need a car if you're based in PZ.

Is there anything you wanted to do particularly? Give us a few more clues?


----------



## Thora (Feb 8, 2009)

It wouldn't be til the end of May/beginning of June.  I just want a pretty town, a beach, some nice pubs and a few interesting things to see/do really.


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

It's got all that. 

The best beaches are out Sennen way, though, about 10 miles from Penzance. I'm very partisan when it comes to things like this.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 8, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> The pirates have moved to Truro





i have an old friend from there who i really need to get back in touch with, maybe i will do that tonight. i have been meaning to, i hate losing touch but life gets in the way etc, i think i'll write her a nice email and see if she wants to get together soon, thanks thread   x


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2009)

Have a look at Falmouth, although it isn't particularly pretty.


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

MA, tell your mate NVP and Ground Elder send their best. This Cornwall we're talking about. We're probably related to her.


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> Have a look at Falmouth, although it isn't particularly pretty.



You're really selling PZ aren't you?


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> Have a look at Falmouth, although it isn't particularly pretty.



it may be prettier if they have stopped digging it up by june


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> MA, tell your mate NVP and Ground Elder send their best. This Cornwall we're talking about. We're probably related to her.



ok i will


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> You're really selling PZ aren't you?


My first posts on here (under a different name) were me defending PZ's reputation against your slurs  

Tonight's opinion of Penzance may have been coloured by the shit curry I've just had at the Taj Mahal


----------



## Thora (Feb 8, 2009)

What's Truro like toggle?


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to be pretty anti-Cornwall, I must admit. I still find the place funny but in an endearing way now. I think my hatred stemmed from growing up here and being bored fucking rigid when I was 18 / 19. Now I'm an old duffer I love it back here. 

Curry: should've gone to Baba's, mate. Best Indian food I've had outside of India itself. Cheaper than the Taj, too, I bet.


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2009)

Thora said:


> What's Truro like toggle?



Much the same as any other small town, not a hell of a lot to it. 

it does me, but then I'm after kid's clothes, food and yarn when i go into town. whether it will interest you at all will sort of depend on what you're after. When i was visiting the area i prefered falmouth, living here, I prefer truro.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2009)

If you're interested in steam engines, Camborne Redruth And Pool are your bases for exploration and excitement


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> I used to be pretty anti-Cornwall



ive only been to cornwall a few times, but i think its lovely there!!!


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2009)

Pool is the Future


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

two sheds said:


> If you're interested in steam engines, Camborne Redruth And Pool are your bases for exploration and excitement



We should all work for the tourist board, seriously.  

Han came down here last week and I treated her to a whole day at the wonder that is Geevor Mine. Cornwall fucking rocks, I'm telling ya.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> Pool is the Future



I've been there, seen it  You really have to get up close though to breathe in and incorporate into your Self all the individual inspiring messages.

Eta @ NVP. I went to Geevor with my sis, awesome down the mine intit. You sort of get the idea of why Cornwall led in steam technology. Pistons three metres across just to pump all the bloody water out.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> We should all work for the tourist board, seriously.
> 
> Han came down here last week and I treated her to a whole day at the wonder that is Geevor Mine. Cornwall fucking rocks, I'm telling ya.



ya'll should, work for the tourist board, hell, ya'll even have me wanting to live there...


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

In case we've scared Thora off, here's what West Penwith looks like on a nice day:












This is a good place to stay in Penzance:


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been wondering how long it will take before i get used to the scenery and don't spend more time staring at it than doing anyhting


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2009)

> You really have to get up close though to breathe in and incorporate into your Self all the individual inspiring messages.




We are the quality
We are the children
Let's be the heartbeat
The pulse and the rhythm


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

We are the world
We are the children
We are the ones who make a brighter day
So let's start giving


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2009)

Get on the bus, go to Helston and visit the Blue Anchor, the oldest brew pub in the country


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 9, 2009)

Now even Helston is better than Penzance


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

I really wanted to like Penzance, but it's a pretty awful place with depressing shops. It does, however, has the benefit of being close to some fantastic countryside and beaches.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> Now even Helston is better than Penzance


 

The Yacht down on the sea front at PZ is a nice pub as well. And only 5 minutes from the open air pool.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 9, 2009)

Oi! Leave Penzance alone


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

There's some great bike rides in the area too:






And an open air pool:





And bands on the promenade:





http://www.urban75.org/photos/stives/stives385.html


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2009)

editor said:


> It does, however, has the benefit of being close to some fantastic countryside and beaches.



I'd agree with this. You've got to get out of Penzance to get the full benefit of West Penwith. I don't think Penzance qualifies as 'awful' just yet, though. Chapel Street's still got bags of character, the boozers are friendly, the people are nice.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 9, 2009)

> the people are nice


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2009)

They are! Compared to where the ed lives they're saints!


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 9, 2009)

Penzance isn't the place it was IMO but it's close to one of my favourite villages ; Mousehole.
Wonderful views from the harbour right across Mount's Bay to the Lizard peninsula and a feeling of peace and seclusion. It's a great place to "chill out."

Really though Cornwall's never going to cut it if you're used to big city excitement. That's not what it's about.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 9, 2009)

Thora said:


> It wouldn't be til the end of May/beginning of June.  I just want a pretty town, a beach, some nice pubs and a few interesting things to see/do really.



Penzance isn't somewhere I'd spend a holiday tbh, but if you don't drive then you're pretty limited by where the trains and buses go.

If you get a train to bodmin then there are frequent buses from there to padstow.  Padstow itself is ok, but from there you can go to other, nicer places.  Constantine bay and treannon bay spring to mind.

Alternatively you can get the train to newquay and go up the coast a bit from there.  Porcothan, bedrutan steps are both nice (my spelling is way off here)  Most nice beaches have a pub and a campsite and there's a bus that goes from newquay -> padstow but it's not exactly frequent.

Are you camping?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> Penzance isn't somewhere I'd spend a holiday tbh, but if you don't drive then you're pretty limited by where the trains and buses go.


That's why PZ is an alright place to stop in west Cornwall though imo. Lots of buses and trains to all sorts of other places, so you're not stuck there. 

Has anyone mentioned Morrab Gardens yet? That's worth a look for some sub-tropical foliage. Spent some interesting summer daze there, listening to Tito playing his acoustic geetar


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> Penzance isn't somewhere I'd spend a holiday tbh, but if you don't drive then you're pretty limited by where the trains and buses go.


I'd really recommend taking a bike/folding bike or hiring one when you're there. The gradients are fairly easy and there's some great sights on the country lanes.  

Folding bikes come in especially handy because you can put them on buses/trains/boots of taxis if you get knackered or if the weather suddenly chages.


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2009)

So where shall I go then?  Not sure if the other half will be keen on cycling tbh


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Get on the bus, go to Helston and visit the Blue Anchor, the oldest brew pub in the country



Heh, we are going to do this when we go down to Cornwall in May.

Tobyjug spotting.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 9, 2009)

Meltingpot said:


> Penzance isn't the place it was IMO but it's close to one of my favourite villages ; Mousehole.
> Wonderful views from the harbour right across Mount's Bay to the Lizard peninsula and a feeling of peace and seclusion. It's a great place to "chill out."
> 
> Really though Cornwall's never going to cut it if you're used to big city excitement. That's not what it's about.



I'll second that.  We spent our honeymoon in Mousehole and it's a really lovely place.  Some nice beaches a bit further on if I remember rightly - lamorna cove (or am I making that up?)


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2009)

Newlyn is nice as well, I always get the two of the muddled up in my head. I went to a wedding in a lovely tiny chapel near Penzance somewhere and the reception was in Newlyn (or Mousehole).


----------



## moon (Feb 9, 2009)

So whats happend to Penzance since I was last there (in 2004??) it was OKish then.
Nice people, fun parties and clubs...erm...the sea...St Ives..


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 9, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Has anyone mentioned Morrab Gardens yet? That's worth a look for some sub-tropical foliage. Spent some interesting summer daze there, listening to Tito playing his acoustic geetar


RIP Tito 

Morrab Gardens has stick insects, kiwi fruit and children smoking bongs


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> Now even Helston is better than Penzance



lots of charity shops


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 10, 2009)

Penzance 7
Helston 5

That might just tip the balance


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> RIP Tito



Thanks for posting that, GE. I'd never seen it before.


----------



## madzone (Feb 10, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> Pool is the Future


 One of my proudest moments was when my eldest coverd gthe 'L' over on that sign


----------



## madzone (Feb 10, 2009)

You could come and stroke a lamb, Thora. I'm 3 miles from Pz


----------



## madzone (Feb 10, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> RIP Tito
> 
> Morrab Gardens has stick insects, kiwi fruit and children smoking bongs


 And datura, don't forget the datura


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 10, 2009)

madzone said:


> I'm 3 miles from Pz



Two of my friends & all their horses, sheep & dogs have just this week finally relocated to a farm near Newlyn - that must be nearby you?


----------



## madzone (Feb 10, 2009)

It's the other way but yeah, about 5 miles I guess


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> RIP Tito
> 
> Morrab Gardens has stick insects, kiwi fruit and children smoking bongs


Nah, that should be RIP Tito   i reckon cos he always lived life with a big smile on his face and in his heart. Sad news that he died at a relatively young age but he didn't half pack a lot into those years. He sang vocals for our band once at a gig down the skittle alley at the Blue, I've still got the tape somewhere, mad thrashing dischordant punk rock guitar noise in the background and Tito crooning about "mellow mellow mellow sociiieeeettttyyyyy" on vocals


----------



## madzone (Feb 10, 2009)

Tito sang vocals for every band he saw


----------



## boss56 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thora said:


> What's it like?  What's there to do?  If I stayed there what other interesting places could I go to bearing in mind I don't drive?



Penzance is not up to much...you could go along to Mousehole which is a lovely little place and not far from Penzance...You get the bus from the bus station.NOs (5) or (6),You could also go to St Ives which is really lovely..it has lots of beaches the one opposite the railway station is really lovely.There is loads of shops and eateries and the famous Sloop Inn which is almost on the harbour beach (feeling quite sad at the mo as that's where i stay in the winter but cant afford it this year) You get the NO 17 bus for St Ives...you could get the train which is the better option as it goes along the St Ives Line...which is truelly beautiful...the train goes right by the sea..stunning.You need to change at St Erth if you get the train.

Depending how much time you have in the day...you could get the train to take in Looe and Polperro which are both lovely places.

May /june is a good time to visit Cornwall..i myself will be going to Newquay then for 2.1/2 weeks...you can even get to Newquay by train from Penzance.
Newquay has 7 beaches.

You can email First Great Western to send you a train timetable for Cornwall i think it's timetable (B) you need.You can get the bus timetable in Penzance and the Bus/Train station are together.

I do Cornwall by bus and i love it...ENJOY


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2009)

boss56 said:


> May /june is a good time to visit Cornwall..i myself will be going to Newquay then for 2.1/2 weeks...you can even get to Newquay by train from Penzance.
> Newquay has 7 beaches.



I love Newquay - we go every year. There is nothing quite like sitting in a window seat in the Walkabout bar with a few pints and a selection of papers, washing the waves crash onto the beach and people walking their dogs. 

This year we are breaking with tradition and going to stay in Falmouth for a change.


----------



## boss56 (Feb 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> I love Newquay - we go every year. There is nothing quite like sitting in a window seat in the Walkabout bar with a few pints and a selection of papers, washing the waves crash onto the beach and people walking their dogs.
> 
> This year we are breaking with tradition and going to stay in Falmouth for a change.



Not been to the Walkabout,there is another place with great views...It's just past the car park on Fore Street there is sofa's facing the sea...great place to sit with my laptop.And there is the Fort further along...I always stay down at Porth..the hotel is practically on the beach...7 steps from the beach.

Only been to Falmouth once and that was to go to Fat Face (my fav shop)
I dont care what folk say about Newquay...i love it.
Sod it...think i will go down to St Ives...tis only money after all


----------



## Geri (Feb 14, 2009)

boss56 said:


> I dont care what folk say about Newquay...i love it.



I wouldn't go there in the height of the season - we went in early September once and it was a little too busy for our liking. Another time we went in May, the week before Run to the Sun, and it started getting a bit manic towards the end of the week.

We usually stay at the other end, nearer to Fistral Beach. There are some lovely apartments just literally over the road.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

Some archive photos of an abandoned station































						In photos: abandoned Marazion station in Cornwall – archive photos from 2003-2005 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Seen in August 2005, this is the abandoned station building of Marazion, which was once the penultimate stop on the Great Western main line to Penzance. Opened by the West Cornwall Railway on 11 March 1852, the sole remaining building dates from around 1879, and served the station until closure...




					www.urban75.org


----------

